# Kein Bootscreen wegen vr?



## iltisjim (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute

Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Sobald ich meine Valve Index an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe habe ich keinen Bootscreen mehr. Ich denke das er das bild falsch rausschickt. Die Brille ist auch immer "an" seid ich das neue System habe. Also vorne die zwei kleinen LED links und rechts leuchten blau. 

Mein System

1x Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
1x Ryzen7 3700X
1x Gigabyte RTX 2070S
und 32 GB RAM.

Im alten System war alles tadellos.  Maximus VII Hero und ein I7 4790k 16GB RAM.

Kann man das Headset irgendwie abstellen oder vll die USB oder displayport bei nicht Benutzung ins Standby schicken?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Februar 2020)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Kann man das Headset irgendwie abstellen oder vll die USB oder displayport bei nicht Benutzung ins Standby schicken?


Stecker ziehen?


----------



## iltisjim (20. Februar 2020)

Naja ist eine Lösung aber keine gute. 

Hab bei Reddit was gefunden und es funktioniert.

Falls es wen interessiert einfach den Hauptmonitor soweit wie möglich weg vom Mainboard stechen und die anderen Monitoren oder VR Brillen als erstes .


----------

